# Feeding Insects



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Yet another question from me 

This past wee while I have been throwing a mealworm/waxworm or two into DuckDuck's foodbowl every evening when I'm feeding our old hamster (who has no teeth and can't eat solids, yet loves waxworms/crickets/locusts, etc). He definitely eats them as they wouldn't be able to escape from the bowl, but I'm just realising that I never checked with anyone that they wouldn't do him harm .

So anyone know? I figured that in the wild he would have been eating anything he came across, but any advice welcome!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Meal worms and waxworms that have been prepared for sale as bird food should be OK in very small quantities if he chooses to eat them but *never* feed it things from the garden like woodlice, earwigs or snails. These can be vectors for harmful parasites and earth worms for some reason have been found to be toxic to captive birds.

Wood pigeons beaks are adapted to tearing tearing vegetation which is their main food source. In the wild the wood pigeon's diet is mainly vegetation: clover, berries, flower and leaf buds from hawthorn beech and ash, buds and flowers etc. But they also eat seeds and grain and when breeding will eat a very small amount of animal matter, presumably to meet a demand for protein.

Try chopping up some wild rocket for him, my woodies love that! They also love chopped lettuce and watercress . 

Cynthia


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gerbilgirl,
Hey  I've read about mealworms being feed to pigeons without harmful effects. Moderation is the key, as with everything. 'Duck' got renamed 'duckduck'?  Hope all is well, peace, YaSin [formerly 'Warren11' ]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> YaSin [formerly 'Warren11' ]


Ah! I had missed that connection along the way! 

Cynthia


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

The worms are for feeding reptiles so I'm assuming they're fine. 

The wee brat refuses to eat vegetables... He stares at me like I'm evil for expecting him to. 

Yes YaSin, Duck was renamed DuckDuck, its more of a pet name lol. He's doing great


----------

